# Need help of grid power point cost me a fortune



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

I got 40 solar panels and all is well. I wanted a point in the kitchen to boil the kettle that is completely of the grid. Brought 1 200w panel $200 a flash battery $300 and a 3000w inverter. Disaster struck as inverter was 2 1500 watts so basically couldn't boil a kettle as an element starts 2400w at start up. So I buy a mega 10,000 sin inverter as the small inverter made my TV hum but when we connected it tried the kettle it drained my one battery in 5 min. Inverter needs 6 batteries to run so I need to buy 5 more batteries and then my one solar panel won't do.

How are others do this?....

Updat just Brough 5 more batteries and panels reckon this one point has cost 4000!!!!!!help!,,,


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I believe peak load of inverters could handle this 2400 W thing if it is really a spike. I am on the way to install a solar system as well. I plan to have 4 times 300 w panels and a 3000 watt inverter.
with 6 batteries.
That should be able to handle some larger tools that I run a very short time. For the rest I expect to run a small fridge and some lights for a longer time. That's it. I believe with such a setup that should work. Also depends on the type of batteries. What kind of battery do you have? Anyway, 1 is very little.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

$300 batteries, you will get caught like I did a 3000 inverter does two by 1500 points basically bug..... All!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

coates776 said:


> How are others do this?....


The short answer, we don't.

Using batteries to heat anything is horribly inefficient. As you noted, the wattage required by the electric coil is just absurd.
You'd be far better off using a fuel source, my friend. Propane, butane, alcohol, wood... these are much better resources for heating ANYTHING.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What Kauboy said^^^.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

What Slippy and Kauboy said.

One of the biggest power eaters in your home is electric heat, electric hot water, and electric stove. Most people wishing to fully get off the grid install a propane stove and hot water heater.

Even with my battery bank that is about 8 times larger than yours I wouldn't want to run the stove, It would quickly drain the batteries.

Try a propane stove and a solar oven. A microwave is an energy efficient way to heat items and a small toaster oven but you'd want more batteries to run the toaster oven for long.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

You aren't going to economically run an electric heat source with solar as the others have said, the draw is just too large. Go with propane or something else that you burn for heat generation, electric for lighting and refrigeration.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

Unless you're sitting on a propane/NG well... gas is not off grid.

Granted its better, but still not totally off grid.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> Unless you're sitting on a propane/NG well... gas is not off grid.
> 
> Granted its better, but still not totally off grid.


I fully agree and with the number of panels she ha even with one battery she can run the heck out of her 2400 watt hotplate when the sun is strong. Still, I went to a propane hot water heater and even with 3 people we can go about 9 months before a refill is needed. I instead plan to refill it and my shop tank when they get about 1/2 empty so we'll always have the ability to go several months with hot water.

I'd like to go with gas for the kitchen stove but one expense at a time.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> Unless you're sitting on a propane/NG well... gas is not off grid.
> 
> Granted its better, but still not totally off grid.


Fire comes from more than just gas, my friend.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Fire comes from more than just gas, my friend.


I've got 2 wood stoves but I'd hate to cook on them in the summer, heck, I'd hate to cook on them anytime, I'd probably burn everything.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> The short answer, we don't.
> 
> Using batteries to heat anything is horribly inefficient. As you noted, the wattage required by the electric coil is just absurd.
> You'd be far better off using a fuel source, my friend. Propane, butane, alcohol, wood... these are much better resources for heating ANYTHING.


That's why we installed a wood burning stove. Looks nice, has pretty fires, heats the entire upper level with no issues, and has a beautiful surface to cook on.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> I've got 2 wood stoves but I'd hate to cook on them in the summer, heck, I'd hate to cook on them anytime, I'd probably burn everything.


For summertime "off grid" cooking we bought one of those "park style" grills with the adjustable level cooking rack. It mounts in the back yard on a pole that is concreted into the ground, just like at the park. They're designed for charcoal, but you can also use wood to make a fire and burn it down to coal and cook on it.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks think I have the hint now that I need to forget anything with an element to use solar power point. The batteries and panels arrived today will get all hooked up to just have 2 good power points for general use. Thanks everyone


----------

